# Update: Shaq may not return until playoffs



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> BOSTON -- Shaquille O'Neal is due to be sworn in Thursday as a member of the Worcester County Reserve Deputy Sheriff's Association. Who knew?
> 
> That item brought about the following reactions:
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/boston/nba/columns/story?columnist=may_peter&id=6252351


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: Source: Shaq return by April 1 targeted*

Hard to see him getting to 100% by the time the playoffs start. I hope the gamble with trading Kendrick pays off and Shaq makes it back to early season form.

I just still can't see how Green and Kristic improve this team though...


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Source: Shaq return by April 1 targeted*

He's taken off 15-20lbs since they sat him down. That alone makes him better. Green improves them at the 2/3 and even the 4. And with Krstic as a backup center they'll now be able to have a post scorer on the floor at all times.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Source: Shaq return by April 1 targeted*

I've suspected for a while that Shaq could have returned several games ago, if needed, but the training staff made the decision to just hold him out until just before the playoffs to prevent any potential injuries, and instead just focused on getting him in shape. Oddly enough, the Perkins trade is going to be judged entirely based on Shaq's health. You can win a title with Shaq/Krstic as your center combo, but when you get into playing Davis and/or Troy Murphy against Bynum things get awfully murky. I've essentially written off Jermaine ever being healthy again, his knees are just gone.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Source: Shaq return by April 1 targeted*

Allegedly both O'Neal's are coming back for the game against Atnalta next Friday.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Source: Shaq return by April 1 targeted*



E.H. Munro said:


> Allegedly both O'Neal's are coming back for the game against Atnalta next Friday.


In that case, the big question will be if Jermaine plays in the Sixers game the following Tuesday.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Source: Shaq return by April 1 targeted*

An optimist, I see. I was wondering if he'd make it to Detroit on Sunday.


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: Source: Shaq return by April 1 targeted*



E.H. Munro said:


> He's taken off 15-20lbs since they sat him down. That alone makes him better. Green improves them at the 2/3 and even the 4. And with Krstic as a backup center they'll now be able to have a post scorer on the floor at all times.


I don't think Kristic's post scoring goes any way towards replacing Perkins D personally. The Celtics did need that extra kick from the centre position in the finals last year, but I say think Shaq goes someone to replacing that.

Are you still thinking the Celtics are the team to beat?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Source: Shaq return by April 1 targeted*

They're on cruise control at the moment, so it's tough to tell with them. Krstic as a backup center is fine. The only real problem is Krstic as a starter. If the O'Neals are back next week, then Boston gets a boost for the postseason, as they'll have all the bodies they need in the middle.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Source: Shaq return by April 1 targeted*

Sounds like the team chemistry is crap right now. I'm not too optimistic about the playoffs.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Source: Shaq return by April 1 targeted*



Attila said:


> Sounds like the team chemistry is crap right now. I'm not too optimistic about the playoffs.


Things were ten times worse last season, and they played a toss-up game 7. I'm far more concerned about team health than the ability of a group of vets who made two Finals in three years to play together.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Source: Shaq return by April 1 targeted*

Kendrick Perkins isn't walking through that door ..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Source: Shaq return by April 1 targeted*



> SAN ANTONIO — The Boston Celtics are starting to get worried that Shaquille O'Neal's sabbatical from the game to deal with an assortment of right foot/leg/Achilles tendon continues to take longer than expected.
> 
> While the goal is to have him suit up before the playoffs, Celtics coach Doc Rivers acknowledged on Thursday that the team has no definitive idea as to when the 7-foot-1 center will be back.
> 
> ...


http://www.csnne.com/03/31/11/Shaq-may-not-return-until-playoffs/v1_landing_celtics.html?blockID=494590&feedID=3945


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

A franchise should never pin their championship hopes on Shaq.

That's always a recipe for disaster.

I like a lot of the players on the Celtics but I can't say I feel bad for them. Shaq is a prick, and I'd like to see him retire sooner rather than later.

This will just be another failed championship run with another franchise.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Pay Ton said:


> A franchise should never pin their championship hopes on Shaq.
> 
> That's always a recipe for disaster.
> 
> ...


I assume we're talking "oldest player in the league" Shaq and not "best player in the league" Shaq.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Bogg said:


> I assume we're talking "oldest player in the league" Shaq and not "best player in the league" Shaq.


You'd assume correctly.

I just didn't say it because I felt it didn't need to be said.


----------

